# The Monolith Monsters (1957)



## AE35Unit (Jan 5, 2008)

I vaguely remember a black and white 50s type sci fi movie I saw ages ago but have no idea what it was called. Basically there were what looked like these   giant chrystals sprouting out of the ground. I think it was set on earth but i only remember coming into the room and catching it halfway thru.


----------



## Woodfoot (Jan 5, 2008)

Superman or Flash Gorden??


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 5, 2008)

No Superman was in colour and I think film's story was based on these chrystals as an alien race or artifact


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 5, 2008)

No idea, was it any good?


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 5, 2008)

***************
No idea, was it any good?
***************


Can't remember. I didn't actually watch it,i was just a kid and just caught it halfway thru. Huge dark grey crystals sticking out the ground is all I remember.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 5, 2008)

In that case you're unlikely to track it down. Not even sure why you want to unless it's for nostalgic reasons.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 5, 2008)

Just curious Gollum.


----------



## Bikewer (Jan 6, 2008)

Hehe- I remember this...But the title is gone.  I've tried searching through IMDB, but no luck so far.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmmm something to do with monoliths?


----------



## Bikewer (Jan 6, 2008)

Bingo!  It's The Monolith Monsters, circa 1957:

The Monolith Monsters (1957)


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like I spoke too soon....


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll be darned... I've got a compilation of various old sf horror films, and one of the special features is a set of trailers from films of the period... of which *The Monolith Monsters* is one! Haven't seen the film, and the description here didn't spark that connection, but now it's been brought up... I'd wager that's it....


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey that sounds like it,pity theses no screenshots


----------



## Pyan (Jan 6, 2008)

Check out this trailer, Unit, seconds 37-39.

IMDb Video: Trailer for The Monolith Monsters


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 6, 2008)

Unfortunately i can't watch videos on my phone .(


----------



## Pyan (Jan 6, 2008)

Oops....
I'll try to capture it and post it as an image, mate.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 6, 2008)

Here we go:
.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool Pyan,thats it! Thanks for the memory trip mate!


----------



## steve12553 (Jan 6, 2008)

I vaguely remember seeing that on late night TV as a child. It was not one of the films that I wanted to go back and visit as an adult. Really pretty dull as I remember.


----------

